# How well do fake pokemon games work



## FrostyDialga (Jan 20, 2017)

You can buy cheap fake pokemon gba gbc gb games on ebay thing is do they even save.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Jan 20, 2017)

I picked up a fake Platinum awhile back and it works just fine. I haven't tried to use the union room or anything like there but saving works fine.


----------



## FrostyDialga (Jan 20, 2017)

Thing is with these fake games you can get them real cheap ive heard the palpark does not work with fake gba ones though.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 20, 2017)

Most of the fake games are just flashcarts with the game ROM on them, so they work just fine. There are, however, some really bad bootlegs with crappy romhacks on them.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

FrostyDialga said:


> Thing is with these fake games you can get them real cheap ive heard the palpark does not work with fake gba ones though.


It's best to just get a gba flashcart and play fake games that way.


----------



## Demifiend (Jan 20, 2017)

FrostyDialga said:


> You can buy cheap fake pokemon gba gbc gb games on ebay thing is do they even save.



Fake Pokemon games? the ones that are chinese or bootleg copies of an original game? yes, they can save, although the plastic and building quality of a fake gba pokemon game is obviously inferior compared to an original game, is still the same game and some of them may even be good, as long as the game remains the same from the original (the ROM) and it has a battery you can replace or add, you're pretty much fine


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 20, 2017)

Be aware though that several Pokemon games have extra hardware in the cartridge (RTC on GBA, IR on DS) which might not be available on a fake cartridge.


----------



## Elveman (Jan 20, 2017)

Well, GBC/GBA fake Pokemon games don't have RTC chip built-in, and fake Soul Silver freezes constantly (Heart Gold is fine mostly). Something like Gen1 games/FRLG works fine though. You can even launch fake DS games on 3DS via NTR Launcher.


----------



## FrostyDialga (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah but don't the gen 3 fakes erase your save if you try to migrate Pokemon.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 20, 2017)

My experience with them: GBA ones are shit. I bought the 5 main Gen 3 games for $50 on Amazon, what a deal! Turns out the game corrupts after completing the Elite 4 challenge, no matter what. I ended up getting legit carts in a bundle...for $200! I contacted the seller of the pirated games, to his credit he not only refunded me, but he didn't require the games to be sent back, no way these games should be circulated for unfortunate people to buy, so I've since kept them. It's better than giving it back so that the seller could sell them back, granted I wasn't clear to them about the pirated status, I just said they were, and he took my word for it.

On the DS side, I got a Platinum cart that did everything right, except be able to get backed up in a certain dongle. Crap it's hard to remember, I think the USB one that Pokedit sells. Yeah that's it, doesn't recognize the game, I had to back it up using R4I. Late 2015 I learned that this issue meant the cart was pirated, so I went ahead and bought another copy, legit, dongle supports it, hooray, and then not too long after that comes TWLSaveTool, effectively making that dongle obsolete, and really, almost invalidating the second copy's purchase. But who knows what else that sneaky Platinum cart has? I just experienced the save backup issue, I don't know if TWLSaveTool would support it. Both legit and pirated carts have the same save too, so less of a reason to really try it out, as well as being away from the older Pokemon games for so long, needing to keep up with the current happenings.

Basically, buy legit, talk to the seller to ensure they're legit, return and request a refund if they're fake. Have a hard stance against them, mistakes like the one I made can be damaging in one way or another. I was only lucky to redeem myself through buying other copies.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Jan 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> My experience with them: GBA ones are shit. I bought the 5 main Gen 3 games for $50 on Amazon, what a deal! Turns out the game corrupts after completing the Elite 4 challenge, no matter what. I ended up getting legit carts in a bundle...for $200! I contacted the seller of the pirated games, to his credit he not only refunded me, but he didn't require the games to be sent back, no way these games should be circulated for unfortunate people to buy, so I've since kept them. It's better than giving it back so that the seller could sell them back, granted I wasn't clear to them about the pirated status, I just said they were, and he took my word for it.
> 
> On the DS side, I got a Platinum cart that did everything right, except be able to get backed up in a certain dongle. Crap it's hard to remember, I think the USB one that Pokedit sells. Yeah that's it, doesn't recognize the game, I had to back it up using R4I. Late 2015 I learned that this issue meant the cart was pirated, so I went ahead and bought another copy, legit, dongle supports it, hooray, and then not too long after that comes TWLSaveTool, effectively making that dongle obsolete, and really, almost invalidating the second copy's purchase. But who knows what else that sneaky Platinum cart has? I just experienced the save backup issue, I don't know if TWLSaveTool would support it. Both legit and pirated carts have the same save too, so less of a reason to really try it out, as well as being away from the older Pokemon games for so long, needing to keep up with the current happenings.
> 
> Basically, buy legit, talk to the seller to ensure they're legit, return and request a refund if they're fake. Have a hard stance against them, mistakes like the one I made can be damaging in one way or another. I was only lucky to redeem myself through buying other copies.


TWLSaveTool shouldn't work with the Platinum. For mine, I used an Action Replay to back up the save. Unfortunately, I don't have any specifics on my platinum other than the cart art is lower quality than it should be. I believe it saves the data in a different way, but I'm unsure.


----------

